# A few questions



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't had a ton of time since school started to be on here... hopefully things will calm down and I'll be around more!

Anyhow, I have a couple questions.

1. Toby has developed a habit of hiding under the bed. When I get ready for school in the morning, get dressed, etc. he hides under the bed. It is a king sized bed and I can't get under there to get him. Sometimes it takes me twenty minutes to coax him out. Does anyone have any ideas on something I could use to keep him out? My mom was thinking put bricks around the bed so he can't get under, but that is a lot of bricks and I am alone and bricks are heavy... LOL. 

2. Since moving to North Carolina, Toby has gotten a little bit of tear stains. I'd assume it's the location change because the only other change was his food (from BB to ZP) and ZP is supposed to help with tear stains not cause them. Any advice on how to minimize the staining? Does apple cider vinegar really work? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie does this when she frightened. I have to lay on the floor & coax her out, but if I move to fast, she thinks I'm trying to grab her, so I have to let her come to me. Lay on the floor, hide your face & maybe sing a song. Ignore her & she might come. Why do you have to keep him out from under the bed. It's where he feels safe. I don't force Midgie to come out, but I wish she wouldn't go under the bed due to her being allergic to dust mites.
Non-scented baby wipes works great for tear stains.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not where he feels safe, though. He goes in his crate to feel safe. This is just to get away from me, for whatever reason. He takes pens, highlighters, toilet paper, *poop* (at least he used to) and anything else under. He knows that I cannot get him under there. It's not really hiding, I guess. The other day he saw me getting ready to go to the grocery store- it took me an hour to get him out. Just not feasible when I have to get to class. I decided to take the mattress and box spring off the bed frame temporarily. I'll put it back once he is out of the habit.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know much about crate training honestly. But it sounds like he doesn't want to go in his crate if he's getting under there when he knows you're about to put him in it. Has he been getting in his crate less when the door is open?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope, he still goes in his crate whenever he feels like it- to nap, hide from the vacuum, when the maintenance guy comes, etc. It's definitely his safe place. 

I think it has to do with the fact that I am in school and he doesn't like to be alone. I think it's more about me leaving than actually going in his crate, ya know. And when he knows he's gonna get in trouble (chewing pens, highlighters, etc) he goes under the bed too. All of these behaviors have started since I started law school, I think he is having a hard time adjusting.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, he doesn't want you to leave!! He knows when you getting ready to leave. Do you have a door to the bedroom you can close when you first get up so he doesn't have a chance to get under there? He's a smart little bugger!!! Lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He is too smart for his own good!!! I've never had a dog that KNOWS when I am leaving and that truly understands what I say to them. He is a totally new experience. He really has to adjust to me being in school, since I've had him I've been home with him a lot until it started two weeks ago.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's probably that he doesn't want you to leave a d he knows that if he can't get in his crate you won't go. It will probably just take time for him to adjust. It's a big change from you staying home more and being apart from his doggie buddies.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Aw! Luna does this but under our couch. It's hard cause when you have to get somewhere in a certain time frame. I usually will sit in her pen with Zeus (he doesn't hide) and play with him, then she will come in there and it makes it an easier transition. They just miss us!


-hyw


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I am going tomorrow to look at a small doggy day care by my house. It seems really nice, isn't too expensive for half a day. I was thinking maybe he could go for one or two (half) days a week... like 3 hours a day while I am in class. That way he can get some dog interaction. I have to make sure its an okay place though. But I used to work at an amazing doggy day care, so I think I can tell if it's safe, people are qualified, etc. I am also going to wake up 15 mins earlier to do 45 min walks before class instead of 30. 

Hopefully with some doggy interaction and extra walk time he will adjust with time.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Measure how much space is between your bed frame and the floor in inches and go to the hardware store and buy pieces of wood to place along the way to block him off. You can buy 2x6 inch boards, 2x8 inch boards, 2x12 inch boards, etc. Measure how long you need them and you can ask the guys at Home Depot or Lowes to cut them for you. Bring home, paint black so they blend in and just place under the bed. Keeps him out and prevents frustration. Much easier than bringing in tons of bricks! You might could do the same with heavy duty cardboard too if you can find enough (like from refrigerator boxes).

I've seen this done in person and when painted black you really can't see the pieces of wood. Hope I've described it okay!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He sounds like Lion! Lion hides under the bed whenever he is doing something he shouldn't. Sorry, I have no suggestions. Mine are both on ZP and a frozen raw and Penny still has bad tear stains. I tried apple cider vinegar for her, but she went through a week where she vomited a lot. I think the vinegar may have caused it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you are stressing about school or leaving him alone, he may be picking up on this & that's how he knows when you are leaving. Why can't he have run of the house? Why do you have to crate him? Is he still in the puppy stage of chewing?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> If you are stressing about school or leaving him alone, he may be picking up on this & that's how he knows when you are leaving. Why can't he have run of the house? Why do you have to crate him? Is he still in the puppy stage of chewing?


I make a point of acting no differently, but he make pick up on subtle changes like double checking that I have everything, checking the time more, etc. that I didn't think about. 

He is 10 months old and is generally pretty good. However, he is a chewer. One night, I left him for 10 minutes when I went to get gas. I wanted to see how he would do if I left him out. I came home and he had literally peeled paint off the dining room wall. I just don't trust him yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't realize he was still a pup. Lol Yea, then I would make sure he's safe before I left. If your routine is pretty similar everyday, they tend to learn routines quickly.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions about him getting under the bed. As far as the tear stains, the first thing I thought about that changed beside his food was the water if you are filling his water bowl from the sink. You might trying buying a gallon of distilled water from Walmart and see if that helps with the tear stains.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions about him getting under the bed. As far as the tear stains, the first thing I thought about that changed beside his food was the water if you are filling his water bowl from the sink. You might trying buying a gallon of distilled water from Walmart and see if that helps with the tear stains.


I didn't even think about that!!! Great idea, I'll do that tomorrow. Thanks!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions about him getting under the bed. As far as the tear stains, the first thing I thought about that changed beside his food was the water if you are filling his water bowl from the sink. You might trying buying a gallon of distilled water from Walmart and see if that helps with the tear stains.


That makes so much sense! Also if you already have a Brita water filter that also is a great way to filter their water that is cheaper in the long run. We bought a Brita pitcher because our water taste terrible here. We give Chloe the filtered kind too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions about him getting under the bed. As far as the tear stains, the first thing I thought about that changed beside his food was the water if you are filling his water bowl from the sink. You might trying buying a gallon of distilled water from Walmart and see if that helps with the tear stains.


Exactly what I was going to say. I bet your water is either harder or softer than your old water. Might not even need distilled- spring water or a brita might do it but I bet starting with distilled for a week or so would give you a good idea of what was going on. It would kinda be like an elimination diet with water- LOL.


----------

